# Aquariumobsessed.com



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Just emailed them about a price quote for a custom tank and they said that clear silicone is no longer an option, only black. has anyone else heard of this with them? They advertise it on their webpage so I don't know what the problem is...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, I've never heard that...it seems like an odd business move on their part.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree, that is a strange move. I know jay luto got a tank from them and his silicone was clear. If you get an explaination, please share.

jB


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a couple of LFS' around here try to explain to me that the reason it's difficult to find "standard" tanks with clear silicone is that the clear silicone looks ugly when it becomes green because of algae...

One of my tanks has clear silicone. I've had it for at least 15 years. The tank has gone through periods with probably every type of algae known to mankind.

The silicone is still clear.  

So I still don't understand why most standard off the shelf tanks (at least around here) use black silicone. As far as I know, it's neither cheaper nor stronger.

Well, this doesn't really answer your question does it?  

Sorry, long day.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i prefer the clear silicone myself...in a scaping sense.. it attracts less attention and i prefer it for my uses.

Lets see what they say.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

It's a very strange move indeed, especially since the first tank they show on their custom tank webpage is made with clear silicone and looks beautiful to me. 

The exact line out of the email is, "We do not build with clear silicone as it bubbles."




ranmasatome, that's exactly my thinking. I don't want black because that gives the tank too much of a framed look, creating borders. The beauty of a rimless tank is the borderless feel that it gives. I'll b epretty disappointed if they have indeed stopped this service.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

What size tank are you looking for? Where do you live?

jB


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Jason, nothing huge, I think the gallonage turns out to be just under 30. 

28X14X16. Depending on the quoted price I was going to compare it to the ADA 75P which is larger than I'd like but, based on what others have reported, seems like it may be priced similarly. I live in NJ.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a 24x24x18... I hope they haven't stopped using clear silicone. I like that size tank because it is perfect for a MH pendant.

Keith


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

I also hope they haven't. I wrote back and asked for a further explanation, I'll be sure to post if/ when they get back to me.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

UPDATE:

Here's the reply email - "...it is not as easy to apply and therfore does not give you a clean bead. It also bubbles and there is no controlling it from doing it. It is not as p[l]iable and ther[e]fore they claim it is not as strong."

I have no doubt they're just trying to make the highest quality product they can, and if they feel they can't do that with clear silicone then that's fine with me. It is disappointing, however, because they seemed like a good place to go for custom tanks. Oh well, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

If Amano can do it, why can't they? I could understand with larger tanks maybe, but for a 30 gallon? They did my 20 gallon tank, no real bubble problems with mine. I was hoping to get a 75 gallon from them in the future, but looks like I'm going to have to look elsewhere. The black probably just hides the bubbles. This is a recent change for them.

They need to update there website. Can you get clear silicon if you assume there will be some bubbles. They probably got burned by a customer recently. The silicon finish isn't Amano quality, there might be bubbles if I looked close. But for the price it is the only option.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> If Amano can do it, why can't they? I could understand with larger tanks maybe, but for a 30 gallon? They did my 20 gallon tank, no real bubble problems with mine. I was hoping to get a 75 gallon from them in the future, but looks like I'm going to have to look elsewhere. The black probably just hides the bubbles. This is a recent change for them.
> 
> They need to update there website. Can you get clear silicon if you assume there will be some bubbles. They probably got burned by a customer recently. The silicon finish isn't Amano quality, there might be bubbles if I looked close. But for the price it is the only option.


I feel the same way, and you may be right about getting burned recently - perhaps some people expected ADA quality and complained so they decided to stop doing clear. It's a real shame because it's one less option. Glasscages' work seems to be a little sloppy at times, and Oceanic can cost 3 times as much.

The emailer was adamant that they only use black now. I don't doubt his sincerity, I don't think he was putting me on, it's just an unfortunate move they made.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Another thing I noticed is that the Co2 has changed the clear silicon into not so clear white silicon.


----------

